# Rip To An Old Friend



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I had this dude for 8 years. I got him at about 4", so I'm assuming he was about 9-10 years old. RIP Fat Albert! He moved from Minnesota to Cali and back. Lived in over 9 different houses with me. What a fish!


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Big baby brother


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Rip









I bet he was gorgeous in his glory days. Do you have any old pictures of him living the life?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP... 8 years is a long time to have a fish


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've always liked these RIP threads... not because I like to see members lose their fish, but because it's testament to the way we feel about our fish... a way which most people wouldn't "get."

RIP Fat Albert


----------

